# Egg Bound



## powerspigeons (Dec 31, 2006)

2006 hen that has not laid before is egg bound. Any suggestions ?


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi there, 

This is a serious condition and if she really is eggbound. You need to get her into a very warm environment and preferably one that's humid. A bathroom with a hot shower running might help. Give her a few drops of cod liver orally. Another couple ideas...let her sit in a warm bath of water say, in the steamy bathroom and lubricate her cloaca with mineral oil.

Hope this helps you AND her!


----------



## powerspigeons (Dec 31, 2006)

*reply*

she has been down for two day's, I had her in the house until today. I held her in a warm bath for 1/2 hr and cleaned her up a bit. There is some blood.She is going down really quick.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm so sorry to hear about this bird. Where is she at now?

Keep her quiet, warm and calm, and see if you can get her to an avian vet/or rehabber.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Everywhere I looked, it was recommended to put the bird in the bathroom and run hot water to steam it up........that was for everything from a cockateil to a chicken..........I sure hope you're able to help her. I've always been afraid I would be faced with this, but so far, never have.........


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

This thread got posted pretty late at night and given the history, if there's still time left, the drastic measure is to collapse the egg (the clinical word is "ovocentesis"). You do that by using a syringe with a needle on it (18 gauge) to push into the egg and draw out the contents. That'd roughly be in the 10 to 15 cc's range. This can either be done through the cloaca (vent) or, if the egg is manually positioned to be close to the outer skin, through the abdominal skin (might need to remove some feathers). That allows the shell to smash down and then it can pass over the next few days. The dangers to extended egg-binding is the fact that the urine and feces are restricted and/or the oviduct can rupture, spilling egg contents (and possibly feces and urine) into the abdominal cavity. When urine backs up, it causes terrible pain in the kidneys and abdomen. It sounds like you're to that point. This is an emergency situation that calls for an immediate trip to the vet unless that's not an option and you've got the equipment and some medical training yourself.

When it's earlier in the deal and the bird is not in great distress, it's in the book to give the bird supplemental heat, calcium gluconate (injectible is best but we rarely have that option), selenium, vitamin E and vitamin D3. When it's further along, there are drugs the vet can give to help things along. When it's later in the deal and the bird's going down to the point of dying, it's the ovocentesis and then antibiotic therapy and so on.

Pidgey


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

I would give her about 3 cod liver oil capsules. 2 oyster shell tabs. open 1 cod liver oil cap ans put the oil by sqeezing the cap just inside her at the vent area. She should pass the egg. NEEDS calcium bad now And follow up after she lays 1 oyster shell tab a day for 5 days should help build up a reserve. What breed of pigeon is she.If she has been egg bound for a couple of days she should be getting pretty weak now And then the labor of laying the egg make her much weaker And another egg should be coming now too. Be sure you get her the calcium.


----------



## powerspigeons (Dec 31, 2006)

This is a racing pigeon I purchased about two weeks ago. The bird is in a cage in the house with food and water. There are no vet's in the area that deal with bird's. My wife is a vet tech and will try to remove the egg when she gets home.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I can email you some pages about that if you like, complete with explanation and illustrations.

Pidgey


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2007)

Is this avian vet near you?

David Goodman
26528A Ridge Road
Damascus, MD 20872
Phone: 301 253-6144
Fax: 301 253-6186


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I emailed powerspigeons to come take another look at the thread.

Pidgey


----------



## powerspigeons (Dec 31, 2006)

My hen passed the egg- Thank you all for your concern.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

powerspigeons said:


> My hen passed the egg- Thank you all for your concern.


That's GREAT, Powerspigeons! 

Please follow suggestions from our knowledgeable members and keep an eye on this one for possible future problems.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

That's... <pant!><pant!> ...great! <wheeeze!> 

It's always better to get them out the natural way then the alternative. However, BE SURE and get the nutritional stuff for her before the next one comes along.

Pidgey


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Boy, am I relieved. I have been worrying all afternoon about this.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

powerspigeons said:


> My hen passed the egg- Thank you all for your concern.


Whew! That is a relief and I'm SO glad.

Be sure to follow up with what re lee said to do, and then give the bird a nice long period to rest, away from her mate, so she has time to heal and build up her calcium reserves and other nutrition.

Thank you for the update.


----------

